# Size of Stalls



## nrchacowhorse (Jun 13, 2014)

I have read online that the proper size of a stall is 10x10, im currently looking at mare motels and it seems a little small?? I was thinking 12x12 would be more comfortable but i want to hear opinions.
How big is yours and how big do you think is big enough?:lol:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't keep a horse in anything smaller than a 12x12 unless it was a small horse/pony, or the stall is only used for short periods of time (e.g. pasture-kept horses who only go in the stall for meals or unusually bad weather)

I haven't measured my horse's stall (they're all different sizes at my barn!) but it's at least 12x14.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with no smaller than a 12x12 comfortably. If I was building a barn I would opt for 14x14 because I always have larger horses but if you have the space for it, it's definitely more comfy for them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Ours are 12 x 16 - just happens they are 2 (8') bay's long. It gives them more than just a circle to walk in if they are confined for more than a couple days due to weather. Our 'extra' stall is 12 x 12 that was used to raise a colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

mine are 12x12 but the dividing walls can be removed to make larger ones if need be.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Mare motels are open aired and typically fairly good sized - 12 by 24 or so.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea how big our stalls are. We have 3 functioning stalls in our barn currently. One is probably 12x12 if I had to guess. One is probably 25x10, and the other is probably 12x15 plus some because his stall is far from square or rectangular lol


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had my 17hh saddlebred in a 10 by 10 for a night and he was fine but I would have liked a 12 by 12 or larger I tried to get a foaling stall but my teacher/instructor said it was for the mares and their new foals. Mine are 10 by 10 but they were for bad weather and jail for my little 14.1hh horse who get arena time daily. I'm getting rid of them because my quarter horse doesn't like them. But I read mare motels are very large and usually only have a roof. Like 12 by 24.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

As it has been said, 10x 10 is okay for small horses, ponies, mini's, and run-in's. But 12x 12 is standard for most horses. I'd like something bigger (I've looked into everything from 12x12 to 24x 24) so that the horse can move around more if they must be kept inside.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

All of the stalls in the barn where I board are 10'x 10' and are just OK. They have all sizes (including 17-18hh) of horses in them with no real problems however 12 x 12 would no doubt make them more comfortable. 

The smallest broodmare stall I've seen was 12'x 14. All of them around my area are inside an actual barn-too cold here for anything open air when those babies are coming!

I guess it's a question of money-they built small stalls so that they could increase the number of leasable stalls.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never had stalls in a mare motel that were less than 12 X 36. The last mare motel I used they were 20 X 36, really nice! When I built my barn, I did 12 X 12 stalls, and if I could do it over again, I'd do it for 16 X 16, they're just so much nicer and roomier. I have a mare who is very large and I feel awful when I have to put her in a 12 X12, she just looks totally cramped. Normally I keep her in a foaling stall that's 24 X 36. She's got a 2 month foal at side and that's getting too small for the 2 of them, he's going to be big too.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When I boarded oh so long ago my two favorite barns were both 10x10 but this was offset by a turnout area. At the first the stalls were undercover only, there were no solid walls and each stall had a gate at each end. The backside of every two opened into a 20x40 area. It was all pipe so you had to make sure your horse got along with the neighbors. The second every three stalls opened up to a 30x120. This was a barn with solid walls between every third stall. The three grouped together had solid bottom walls with heavy duty welded wire panels on top. I had three so they were kept in one block together but most boarders had two and would rent the third for tack and feed. Hay had to be stored separately.


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

mine were designed to be 12 x 12. 

The horses are only in at night...they have shelter in the pasture for getting out of the rain and weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Our stalls are 12x12, the center dividers can pop out to make a 12x24 or even 12x36. Our horses are rarely locked in there stalls we have 24x48 paddocks connected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

